# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Thạch Thiên Liệt Truyện_ Giáng Ma Anh Hùng Truyện 2015_ Thuyết Minh

## thanhluantm

Xem Trọn bộ 48/48 tập: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPwCIn117MSHAKZHA7RmhotZ0dm4A1dWZ
Thuộc thể loại cổ trang thần thoại võ thuật rất hay, chuyển thể theo tác phẩmTây du ký hậu truyện với bối cảnh đời nhà Đường sau khi bốn thầy trò Đường Tăng thỉnh kinh về. Tuy vậy, những nhân vật được yêu thích như Tôn Ngộ Không, Trư Bát Giới, Sa Tăng… sẽ không còn xuất hiện, thay vào đó là cuộc chiến chống lại lũ ma quái lộng hành tam giới.

----------

